# Some Good Information From Knitting Fever and Some Free Patterns



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I was surfing the web and found this site. There are some booklets to download plus other good info.

http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/

and don't forget the free patterns:

http://knittingfever.com/free-patterns/

The books take some time to download but you can read the pages as they download.


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Thanks! What a bounty of information. When I finish my current projects I will certainly try one of these great patterns.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very useful info and some great patterns as well, thank you!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

Best free pattern selection I've ever come across. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hey, this is a new link for me! Thanks!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh, my gosh!! So many patterns and so little time!! Thank you for the great links!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Linday said:


> I was surfing the web and found this site. There are some booklets to download plus other good info.
> 
> http://knittingfever.com/tools-tips/
> 
> ...


Two really nice sites! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great site - thanks so much for sharing


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Some great patterns and info. Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## freehouse (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Some really nice patterns. Bookmarked it!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Bookmarked! Thank you.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> Oh, my gosh!! So many patterns and so little time!! Thank you for the great links!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Some wonderful patterns! Oh well, I guess I'll have to make room in my binders!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you for the links. Some great patterns.


----------

